# Fume hood with scrubber plans - Question on using Ozone



## pilotdan (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

I am pretty excited. I am designing a simple fume hood and scrubber that should eliminate all fumes. I will post pictures when I finish it. It will be a two stage scrubber that will allow the fumes to pass through very slowly. 

I am using aquarium bio balls to increase the the surface area that the fumes pass over. 

I started this project with a few goals in mind. 

1. Make it cheap and easy. Less than a few hundred dollars to build and make it easy for others to copy or improve on. 

2. Eliminate the fumes near 100% or as close to it as possible. 

Then I got to thinking, what if I used an ozone generator to generate the vacuum? (rather than just a fan)

Has anyone ever thought of this? Ozone generators are expensive and may not even do much for a scrubber. I was thinking that when used in conjunction with a buffer, the acid would have little chance to escape the chamber. Am I off base here? 

I appreciate all and any input. Again, I am trying to build a system that can be duplicated by anyone for very little money. (Ozone generator optional)


----------



## qst42know (Aug 7, 2008)

How large of reaction are you talking about? Flask, Bucket, Or Drum?


----------



## pinwheel (Oct 18, 2008)

you can generate ozone for under $5 setup cost.

Look up liftercrafts.

These things generate ozone when on. You will need balsa wood, an old computer monitor (flyback transformer), tin foil and magnetic copper wire.

Basically you would be making an open air capacitor. 

Of course you have to be careful not to electrocute yourself when its on.


----------

